# Dial 01-800 from US



## Negley81

Does anyone know how to Call a 01-800 Number from the USA? Ive tried Every way imaginable with no success


----------



## AlanMexicali

Try 01152 800 or 01152 1-800 or 01152 01-800


----------



## joaquinx

Yea, 01152 800 xxx-xxxx will work http://www.howtocallabroad.com/mexico/


----------



## Negley81

Unfortunately, it does NOT work dialing that way. I just tried again, using those numbers, and I just get an error message.


----------



## Negley81

I can dial any other phone number in Mexico that has a regular area code, but the 800 number will not work, from outside Mexico


----------



## michmex

Negley81 said:


> I can dial any other phone number in Mexico that has a regular area code, but the 800 number will not work, from outside Mexico


Many 800 numbers only work within certain geographic limits even within the USA. It costs more to have an unlimited geographic number which many local companies find to be uneconomical. Very few 800 numbers have international coverage due to both cost and the complexities of working with 2 companies in 2 countries having different tariff structures and sets of regulations.

Many times you will see companies provide another number that can be called from outside their home company on a collect basis which they will answer. It is likely that the Mexico 800 number cannot be dialed from within the USA. Likewise if the reverse is applicable - an 800 USA number being called from Mexico. International tariffs have been lowered so you might try to find the local number for the entity you want to call (i. e. a non 800 number) and call them internationally using the correct prefix and country code.


----------

